# Valve adj. Spec 26 hp briggs&sratton



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Model 44p777

type 0117 e 1

code o7o307yg


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

all so i need procedure to adjust the valves


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual.Page-23 shows the procedure for adjusting the valves.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/03_272144VanguardTwinCylinderOHV.pdf


----------

